# BFP with short luteal phase??



## MrsHY

Hello ladies
I'm in need of some encouragement!
I have a short luteal phase of around 9-10 days, with spotting (brown - not red) starting from 5 dpo. 
I've pretty much convinced myself that there's no hope for me and I'll never conceive without Clomid - but I'd love to hear from any ladies who have had a similar issue and conceived naturally! Is there anyone out there? xx :flower:


----------



## chele

Hey honey
I am convinced I have LPD as I spot from 9dpo
True to form, yesterday I started with brown CM 9dpo, today I am obv 10dpo and still getting the brown cm, but got a BFP this afternoon on an IC. I am not sure if this will be a chemical, or if I'll lose it because of my LP but am just trying to think positive thoughts x


----------



## MrsHY

chele said:


> Hey honey
> I am convinced I have LPD as I spot from 9dpo
> True to form, yesterday I started with brown CM 9dpo, today I am obv 10dpo and still getting the brown cm, but got a BFP this afternoon on an IC. I am not sure if this will be a chemical, or if I'll lose it because of my LP but am just trying to think positive thoughts x

Chele - I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie. I'm sure it'll stick - I've read other accounts from people on this forum who have started to spot in their usual way but this has stopped and they've got their BFP. GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## lucy_x

good luck :flower:
Iv heard Vitamin B is good for a short LP


----------



## daisy74

lucy_x said:


> good luck :flower:
> Iv heard Vitamin B is good for a short LP

I have also read that Vit B is good for that :hugs: FX for u


----------



## amerikiwi

A big supporter of vit. B6 here! I had an 8 day LP until taking 50mg B complex and I now have 1 beautiful daughter and another bun in the oven.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey hun

I came off the pill in May 10 and had a 6-day luteal phase for months! I was convinced I was never going to get pregnant!! Took vit B for 5 months then tried soy for one month. The month after I tried soy I had a 10 day luteal phase (confirmed with blood test for progesterone). Then I had a 40-day annovulatory cycle. At this point I had given up!! I wasn't even taking anti-natal pills... whoops... because :-

Next month BFP!! I never thought it would happen to me but I think my body just needed some recovery time after 15 years on the pill. Took us 9 months to get pregnant and I didn't need medication or anything.

Best of luck I hope it happens to you soon xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks MrsF!
Really lovely to hear such a good news story! I haven't been on the pill for years, so unfortunately my body should be used to things by now, but that said - I do think that cycles can fluctuate so maybe mine will improve like yours did! Congratulations on your pregnancy and have a happy and healthy nine months xxx


----------



## Odd Socks

i had a 9 day lp, took vit b6 & it went to 12 days. the next cycle, i got my bfp & i now have a 7 1/2 month old girl :)
xx


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks MrsHY, I really hope you get your BFP soon, don't give up and make sure you keep taking anti-natals! You never know when it could happen! I know its difficult but try not to get too discouraged - a LPD is only a hormonal imbalance and is fixable, all the girls I talked to on here with LPD are all now pregnant, you will be soon too xx


----------



## Hollybush75

my luteal phase became short due to an untreated under active thyroid. gradually I started spotting sooner and sooner and it got as early as 5 dpo through to 10 dpo. I got pregnant for the third time during this time of early spotting and 10 day lp.

I have since been treated for the under active thyroid. 

I have also been taking Vit B complex since November 10 and have just seen a small increase in my lp - last cycle I got to 12dpo :)


----------

